# [Solved] Realtek 8111HN

## Buffoon

I just purchased an Intel NUC and I'm preparing a kernel for it while waiting for delivery. The NIC is Realtek 8111HN (no PCI ID yet). Does anybody know what driver it needs?Last edited by Buffoon on Tue Feb 02, 2016 7:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lovelytux

Hey,

I'm not a driver freak, I searched a while but not found an actually driver for RTL8111HN for Linux only for Win$$$ . I read, that the driver for 8168 ist near by 8111. Perhaps this will bring success. 

good day!

lovelytux

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Buffoon,

Its probably r8169.  It might need firmware.  It might even need a recent kernel.

The PCI ID will tell all.  Meanwhile, make r8169 as a loadable kernel module, then its no hardship to change.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

That's a pretty new chipset. May not be a driver out for it yet.

Edit to add: The 8169 driver does some of the 8111* chips, even one 8111h but not 8111hn

Not sure if there is a difference.

----------

## Buffoon

Thanks to everyone!

Configured r8169 as module for now. Kernel 4.4.0.

----------

## Buffoon

```
02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [10ec:8168] (rev 15)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [8086:2060]

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

        Kernel modules: r8169

```

There is no request in dmesg for firmware.

----------

## charles17

 *Buffoon wrote:*   

> There is no request in dmesg for firmware.

 What about "ifconfig -a"?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Buffoon,

That means that none is required or its already in /lib/firmware.

I have a r8169 device that waits for firmware for 60 sec, then continues if its not provided.

That system net boots too, so not providing the firmware added 60 sec to the boot time.

----------

## Buffoon

Sorry if my post was misunderstood, the NIC is working. I just wanted to close the thread with a solution.

Thanks to everyone who responded!

----------

